# Waking up is so very hard to do!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*A new day is dawning, somewhere a poodle is yawning. 
Show me yours! *


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Chagall you are so handsome no matter what you do!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

He looks adorable!

Here's my Miu Miu


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Good morning Chagall!!! Good morning Chagall's mom !!
Good morning everyone!! 

He looks beautiful and so sweet  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

*Wake up, Jack!*

Day is dawning
Jack is yawning,
but he won't get out of bed!

If he doesn't hurry up
I'll throw some water 
On his head!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh how sweet! 
Chagall you look like your doing poodle yoga!
Miu Miu you are so cute, it looks like you are saying hear me roar! 
Oh Jack, that looks like a good streeeeeeetch!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok here are my lazy morning poodles!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

They are so cute in ANY pose! Love the way Apollo is sitting!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Dallasminis said:


> They are so cute in ANY pose! Love the way Apollo is sitting!



Thanks my 2
always sit that way... Hehehe I think it's the cutest thing ever... I believe it's a poodle thing..? 





Dallasminis said:


> Day is dawning
> 
> Jack is yawning,
> 
> ...



This is just awesome!!!! The poem!! The water on the head!! Hahahaha  I heard that a lot growing up 

And the picture is adorably funny!!!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Lou said:


> Thanks my 2
> always sit that way... Hehehe I think it's the cutest thing ever... I believe it's a poodle thing


I think it might be. My 2 sits like that sometimes. Miu Miu sits like that more. I think it makes her look like a Tomboy. Hubby would try to close her legs saying you have to learn to sit like a lady. Lol


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh Chagall, you're just too cute! I love that big poofy tail.<3 

I seem to have a lot of pictures of Beau yawning... I guess he does spend a lot of time being lazy and sleepy.  Poodle life is hard! And poodle yawns are just so cute...








Here's a whole sequence from a while ago... being in a humanoid's lap + ear scratchies = sleepy poodle!


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Okay I found one more... Thanks for timing your yawn so it looks like you're eating my head, Beau. :lol:


----------



## MonicaLin (Mar 18, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> *A new day is dawning, somewhere a poodle is yawning.
> Show me yours! *


Soooo adorable!


----------



## MonicaLin (Mar 18, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> *A new day is dawning, somewhere a poodle is yawning.
> Show me yours! *


This picture of Chagall is soooo adorable!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Had to look for one....................VIOLA!


----------



## MonicaLin (Mar 18, 2014)

I love it. I don't have a puppy yet but all of the poodles look so human when they yawn. Or is it just me?:bashful:


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

MonicaLin said:


> I love it. I don't have a puppy yet but all of the poodles look so human when they yawn. Or is it just me?:bashful:


Oh yeah, definitely! Beau has gotten up from a nap and stretched while I did my stretches before. (His routine is the same downward dog pose Chagall does, and then he stretches his legs: one arabesque and then the other! And then he shakes. Then he's good to go.  ) I do some of the same poses but if I do downward dog around Beau he'll just come up and lick my face, lol! Doing any stretches that involve sitting or laying on the ground when Beau is around is next to impossible... :lol:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MonicaLin said:


> I love it. I don't have a puppy yet but all of the *poodles look so human when they yawn.* Or is it just me?:bashful:



Funny you should say that! I am quite convinced Chagall thinks 
poodles _are _people, with some extra body hair and a tail.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MonicaLin said:


> I love it. I don't have a puppy yet but all of the poodles look so human when they yawn. Or is it just me?:bashful:



Monica.... I swear!!!! My poodles are humans inside fluffy huggable teddy bear bodies!!!!!! 

They communicate so well it's actually weird at first!! It's amazing!! 

(First time poodle mom, but my husband/his family has had 8 Spoos He knew ... And convinced me, thank goodness!!!!!!')



By the way here's more morning stuff

Every time we say "good morning Lou" she rubs her eyes, rolls over, yawns.... This entire routine every morning! (Sorry about the dirty ears, she had an ear infection at the time)
And notice Apollo dragging his leash around .. They bring they leash to me when they need to go potty!! Poodles are little geniuses!!!! )

http://youtu.be/PlUZvggmtks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

They're all so cute! 

I just took one of my baby this morning


----------



## Samantha_ (Mar 11, 2014)

:yawn:
Winnie always stays in bed longer than I do! Wish I was cuddled back up with her and not at work...


----------



## Kaybeegenie (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's Daisy after she confirmed my suspicion that she has been sleeping on the couch when I am gone.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is getting so light! beautiful baby!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Took a while, but got some in the end... it's definitely NOT time to get up!! 

Sorry the one of Pippin isn't very clear - I stupidly bought dark coloured fleeces for her bed... d'uh!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Here's Ruby at 8 weeks old the first night we had her home! Still remains one of my favorites, always makes me laugh  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wiseoldwoman (Mar 14, 2014)

Samantha_ said:


> :yawn:
> Winnie always stays in bed longer than I do! Wish I was cuddled back up with her and not at work...


omg, she is too cute. she looks almost human!


----------

